
Banned for Life: Catching Up With Entrepreneur Noah Kagan, Facebook Exile - turoczy
http://www.pehub.com/103795/banned-for-life-catching-up-with-entrepreneur-noah-kagan-facebook-exile/
======
rick888
This is exactly why you don't base your entire business model on a third-party
service.

------
vipivip
Well life has to go on, pick up the pieces and move on to better things.

